# Devil Driver, Sylosis, Bleed From Within - Paris, April 2014



## Milky (Jun 5, 2014)

Devil Driver was playing in Paris at Le Trabendo on April 1st 2014 with Sylosis and Bleed from Within as support
DEVIL DRIVER

1.






2.





3.





All the other photos from Devil Driver : DevilDriver ? Paris 2014 | ABSE Photography

SYLOSIS

4.





5.





All the other photos from Sylosis : Sylosis ? Paris 2014 | ABSE Photography

BLEED FROM WITHIN

6.





7.





8.





Alle the other photos from Bleed From Within : Bleed From Within ? Paris 2014 | ABSE Photography​


----------



## runnah (Jun 5, 2014)

I really like 4&5.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice shots. To me, the Metal Bands always make a more interesting shot. Its hard when the guys just stand there and act uninterested.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 5, 2014)

I absolutely love the drummer shot.  The color, the exposure, etc.  It's all amazing.  

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Milky (Jun 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> I really like 4&5.


Cheers


leeroix said:


> Nice shots. To me, the Metal Bands always make a more interesting shot. Its hard when the guys just stand there and act uninterested.


yeah, unless you have some really good and interresting lighting to play with, having a band that doesn't do much on stage is pretty boring.... even if you're not a photographer!


D-B-J said:


> I absolutely love the drummer shot.  The color, the exposure, etc.  It's all amazing.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jake


thanks Jake!


----------

